# Treadle Lathe workbench



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

*workday #1*

Been wanting to build a treadle lathe for awhile. I also need a workbench so I decided to combine the project.

I will begin with building the flywheel then proceed to the workbench and lathe frame. I have thrown around alot of ideas for the flywheel from a solid wood wheel to a wagon wheel design. I have finally came to the conclusion that a combination of wood and concrete will give the most bang for the buck. Thanks "Sparky" for some of the design help.

I started off the day with a quick visit to Lowe's to get some pine lumber and concrete. The flywheel will be 3 foot in diameter and will be capable of housing a 1 to 1.5 inch drive belt. Today, I build the flywheel frame which will later hold a concrete filling. The flywheel frame is constructed of pine boards, 2×4's and trim. I threw the trim into the pool for a few minutes to help with flexibility. This wood bending idea worked much better than I expected. I think the pictures will explain the flywheel design better than I can.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *workday #1*
> 
> Been wanting to build a treadle lathe for awhile. I also need a workbench so I decided to combine the project.
> 
> ...


Are you going to used that galvanized pipe as an axle? This looks like it going to be an interested project, please keep us informed.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *workday #1*
> 
> Been wanting to build a treadle lathe for awhile. I also need a workbench so I decided to combine the project.
> 
> ...


you mean like this? I had the same idea. Looking forward to this series.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *workday #1*
> 
> Been wanting to build a treadle lathe for awhile. I also need a workbench so I decided to combine the project.
> 
> ...


If anyone else is looking for information about these lathes here's the reply I got when I inquired.

John,

I've never built one, so my opinion would be worthless. The go-to people on 
this topic are Roy Underhill and Don Weber, both of whom work on these 
machines all the time.

Roy's writings on the topic are here:

http://blog.woodworking-magazine.com/blog/Footpowered+Lathe+And+Scrollsaw.aspx

Plus he discusses it in his new book.

Don Weber can be reached through his web site:

http://www.handcraftwoodworks.com/index.html

Sorry I couldn't be any help.

-
Christopher Schwarz
Editor
Woodworking Magazine


----------



## badger (Mar 29, 2009)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *workday #1*
> 
> Been wanting to build a treadle lathe for awhile. I also need a workbench so I decided to combine the project.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for providing the link above, I've been wanting to build a treadle lathe. This is perfect.

As to the original poster, I wish you luck. I've built a "spring pole" lathe (using a bungie cord for the pole) and it was easy and fun.

You're off to a good start.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *workday #1*
> 
> Been wanting to build a treadle lathe for awhile. I also need a workbench so I decided to combine the project.
> 
> ...


I'm going to put yoiu on my buddy list to follow this!! I would like to build a spring pole lathe, but my knees are shot from spending 40 yeears on ladders :-(( Good luck with this project!


----------



## tresselk (Jan 30, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *workday #1*
> 
> Been wanting to build a treadle lathe for awhile. I also need a workbench so I decided to combine the project.
> 
> ...


I had started to build one of these before I move a few years ago. Never got back to it though. I am very interested to see your process and end product. Good luck!


----------



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

*so the flywheel continues....*

First of all, thanks so much to all that posted comments about the project. The illustration posted definitely has some components that will be similar to this project. I will be using the galvanized steel for the crank.
I also want to add that for some reason the website is only showing the left part of all my pictures. Not sure why but if anyone knows how to fix it let me know.

Since last post, I have been able to work two consecutive days for a few hours. Vacation time really is awesome.

I was able to finish the framing of the flywheel then pour some concrete to weight the perimeter of the wheel. 









I also predrilled holes for bolts and drilled some additional holes to (in theory) decrease the weight of the center of the wheel. What do you think of the finished flywheel? It is real heavy!!! I will probably give the wheel a nice paint job before I assemble the lathe.







!









After finishing the flywheel we gave it a spin and it had very little wobble. That is pretty cool.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *so the flywheel continues....*
> 
> First of all, thanks so much to all that posted comments about the project. The illustration posted definitely has some components that will be similar to this project. I will be using the galvanized steel for the crank.
> I also want to add that for some reason the website is only showing the left part of all my pictures. Not sure why but if anyone knows how to fix it let me know.
> ...


Never thought of using concrete in the flywheel. That should give some serious torque to the lathe. After you get it started you might not get it stopped!


----------



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

*constructing the frame from my reclaimed wood........*

I really prefer to build from reclaimed wood. Unfortunately, I chickened out from building the flywheel with it because of my limited access to tools. I probably would need a router and joiner which I fail to own at this time. That is one reason that I plan to paint the wheel since it will be built of new pine and not multi century old pine.

Here is a peek at my reclaimed stock. Thanks to my uncle for the supply.

















I picked a few nice size planks and went to work on the lathe frame.
























Well that it so far. Stay tuned for the next forum.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *constructing the frame from my reclaimed wood........*
> 
> I really prefer to build from reclaimed wood. Unfortunately, I chickened out from building the flywheel with it because of my limited access to tools. I probably would need a router and joiner which I fail to own at this time. That is one reason that I plan to paint the wheel since it will be built of new pine and not multi century old pine.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have your work cut out for youi!! Any idea how much the fly wheel weighs?


----------



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

*The frame continues....*

Working with reclaimed wood is rewarding but can be a real challenge. This particular wood is so hard, I broke a drill bit and got multiple screws stuck in the wood. Oh well, at least a tree wasn't cut down for this project, yet!

Today, I started some assembly. Check out my work.

























I also wanted to add another picture of the concrete portion of the flywheel for your review. I think I resolved the sizing issue.









I was able to weigh the flywheel today and it weighed right at 80lbs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *The frame continues....*
> 
> Working with reclaimed wood is rewarding but can be a real challenge. This particular wood is so hard, I broke a drill bit and got multiple screws stuck in the wood. Oh well, at least a tree wasn't cut down for this project, yet!
> 
> ...


When you get that fly wheel in motion, you should have some HP!!

Old wood seems like concrete at times. I remember working in old buildings in Seattle and wondering if that stuff was really wood?:~)


----------



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

*lots of progress on frame today.*

Assembled lots of the frame today, thanks to my brother's help. We also were able to find some wheels 40% off. I think adding these to the project is a good idea considering how heavy this thing is going to be when finished. The frame dimensions are approximately 5 foot long, 3 foot wide. 

































The next step will be to get the flywheel spinning on its axle, but will save for another day.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *lots of progress on frame today.*
> 
> Assembled lots of the frame today, thanks to my brother's help. We also were able to find some wheels 40% off. I think adding these to the project is a good idea considering how heavy this thing is going to be when finished. The frame dimensions are approximately 5 foot long, 3 foot wide.
> 
> ...


Are you a lefty? the lathe looks backwards.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *lots of progress on frame today.*
> 
> Assembled lots of the frame today, thanks to my brother's help. We also were able to find some wheels 40% off. I think adding these to the project is a good idea considering how heavy this thing is going to be when finished. The frame dimensions are approximately 5 foot long, 3 foot wide.
> 
> ...


I was just wondering about that too? Loks like yiu are making progress. I can't wait to see it in action ;-))


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *lots of progress on frame today.*
> 
> Assembled lots of the frame today, thanks to my brother's help. We also were able to find some wheels 40% off. I think adding these to the project is a good idea considering how heavy this thing is going to be when finished. The frame dimensions are approximately 5 foot long, 3 foot wide.
> 
> ...


And you're gonna post a youtube video of this in operation. I didn't put a question mark because I'm demanding! Borrow somebody's cam and shoot a video for us, pleeeeze.


----------



## abbh62 (Apr 3, 2009)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *lots of progress on frame today.*
> 
> Assembled lots of the frame today, thanks to my brother's help. We also were able to find some wheels 40% off. I think adding these to the project is a good idea considering how heavy this thing is going to be when finished. The frame dimensions are approximately 5 foot long, 3 foot wide.
> 
> ...


he said for his uses it will not matter which side the laithe is on. and no he is not left handed.


----------



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

*it spins.... and has a pedal...*

Well since last post we attached massive reclaimed 2×6 supports to handle the axle. The axle (3/8" piping) is recieved by the floor flange on each side of the flywheel. The crank arm is then assembled as shown in the pics. 
















We then constructed a pedal from scrap 2×4's and some plywood and secured it to the frame by metal piping to allow it to pivot freely.
































After assembling the wheel/ crank and pedal system we got er spinning pretty good. Somewhere in the range of 2-3 revolutions per second. It also continues to spin fairly well when u discontinue cranking, the concrete seems to be working well. The whole system needs a little tweaking but all and all is functioning properly. The axle and crank definitely need to be welded to prevent any slipping which has already become apparent. If anyone has any advice on welding please share. I am by no means a metal worker. I want the simpliest method of joining galvanized steel piping where it will never come apart.


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *it spins.... and has a pedal...*
> 
> Well since last post we attached massive reclaimed 2×6 supports to handle the axle. The axle (3/8" piping) is recieved by the floor flange on each side of the flywheel. The crank arm is then assembled as shown in the pics.
> 
> ...


Is it balanced well? I mean, do you get much vibration when the flywheel is spinning?


----------



## AndyR (Apr 6, 2009)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *it spins.... and has a pedal...*
> 
> Well since last post we attached massive reclaimed 2×6 supports to handle the axle. The axle (3/8" piping) is recieved by the floor flange on each side of the flywheel. The crank arm is then assembled as shown in the pics.
> 
> ...


Watch it if you weld that galvanized pipe! You don't want to breathe the zinc fumes-very toxic. Soaking the parts in vinegar first will remove most of the galv., or at least make sure you do it with some wind taking the fumes away.

I wonder if JB weld would hold up with that kind of vibration? It's pretty amazing stuff.

Andy


----------



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *it spins.... and has a pedal...*
> 
> Well since last post we attached massive reclaimed 2×6 supports to handle the axle. The axle (3/8" piping) is recieved by the floor flange on each side of the flywheel. The crank arm is then assembled as shown in the pics.
> 
> ...


The flywheel is much better balanced than I would have expected planning this project. There is no vibration. The wheel has wobble side to side very little, maybe half inch off center at most which is certainly not enough to pull the belt off track. The only noticeable wheel issue is a loud squeak during part of the rotation. I think it will work its way out being we used "wood bearings in leu of ball bearings". All in All I am pleased.


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *it spins.... and has a pedal...*
> 
> Well since last post we attached massive reclaimed 2×6 supports to handle the axle. The axle (3/8" piping) is recieved by the floor flange on each side of the flywheel. The crank arm is then assembled as shown in the pics.
> 
> ...


you could grease the bearing surface. as for pipes locktite and pins.

just my two cents. nice job


----------



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

*finally the workbench is recognizable....*

Over the past few days, my brother and I have worked more on the workbench portion of the project. We framed out the bottom shelf and framed out the workbench top. We used some scrap 2×4's to do the framing and some scrap plywood for the surface. Eventually, the plywood work surface will be covered with oak. We are still debating the best way to weld the crank together but I want to make sure everything fits and is functional first. The next step to tackle is the tension wheel, headstock and tailstock. Stay tuned!!








A view of both the bottom shelf and bench top.








A view of the crank, crankarm and bottom shelf.








Bench top view.








Another bench top view. Take note of the oak floor planks. I have a ton of these scraps that will later become my bench top. Should be interesting to see how it looks.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *finally the workbench is recognizable....*
> 
> Over the past few days, my brother and I have worked more on the workbench portion of the project. We framed out the bottom shelf and framed out the workbench top. We used some scrap 2×4's to do the framing and some scrap plywood for the surface. Eventually, the plywood work surface will be covered with oak. We are still debating the best way to weld the crank together but I want to make sure everything fits and is functional first. The next step to tackle is the tension wheel, headstock and tailstock. Stay tuned!!
> 
> ...


bet your glad you put wheels on it! looking good.


----------



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

*and it continues...... u might be impressed.*

Worked a few random hours the last few days and made pretty good progress. My little brother even got motivated today and whipped out some pretty nice work. We have been working on the tension wheel, headstock, tool rack and hardwood work surface.








making of the tension wheel.
























As in the above pics, the tension wheel is a simple design but should serve the purpose intended (prevent slipping of the drive belt).








Headstock. Still have some work to do but the sealed ball bearings and axle are assembled. It spins really smooth. i used two ball bearings and the washers to fixate to uprights.















.








Tool rack.








Beginnings of hardwood work surface.








Thats it so far. Thanks for following the progress. Will continue to work on worksurface and headstock. Then will move to tailstock and drawers. i have never built drawers so it should be fun learning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *and it continues...... u might be impressed.*
> 
> Worked a few random hours the last few days and made pretty good progress. My little brother even got motivated today and whipped out some pretty nice work. We have been working on the tension wheel, headstock, tool rack and hardwood work surface.
> 
> ...


Looking good )


----------



## TimScoville (Apr 8, 2009)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *and it continues...... u might be impressed.*
> 
> Worked a few random hours the last few days and made pretty good progress. My little brother even got motivated today and whipped out some pretty nice work. We have been working on the tension wheel, headstock, tool rack and hardwood work surface.
> 
> ...


Interesting project. I'd love to see it when it's operational.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *and it continues...... u might be impressed.*
> 
> Worked a few random hours the last few days and made pretty good progress. My little brother even got motivated today and whipped out some pretty nice work. We have been working on the tension wheel, headstock, tool rack and hardwood work surface.
> 
> ...


I am absolutely convinced this will work very well. I am sure you will soon master the action of the treadle. So have fun like it a lot.Alistair


----------



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

*work surface continues.....*

Over the past week or so, I have spent some shop time working on the bench top. Have a look and let me know what u think! Next, I will be piddling with the drawers and cabinet space underneath the bench top.
















Thx for following!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *work surface continues.....*
> 
> Over the past week or so, I have spent some shop time working on the bench top. Have a look and let me know what u think! Next, I will be piddling with the drawers and cabinet space underneath the bench top.
> 
> ...


Looks good to me, I can't wait to see it in action )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *work surface continues.....*
> 
> Over the past week or so, I have spent some shop time working on the bench top. Have a look and let me know what u think! Next, I will be piddling with the drawers and cabinet space underneath the bench top.
> 
> ...


What's going on with this lathe these days?


----------



## jth2bmtsu (Mar 28, 2009)

*framing for drawers and cabinet......*

Since I haven't ever built drawers, it will be interesting to see if my design works. I used some scrap 1×2's and 1×1s for the drawers railing. Essentially I placed rails for the drawers to slide on and rails on the sides for to keep the drawers sliding straight. It may be difficult to see in the pics but the drawers are deeper than the cabinet to allow room for the treadle arc. See the pics below for more details.








Front view!








drawer railing close-up








drawer railing close-up take 2








Added a peg board to the side to hold mallets and clamps.
















Lathe side view. I attached a piece of plywood to keep shavings from entering my drawers and I used some scrap peg board for the back of the cabinet. Thought it would decrease the weight of this monster a bit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *framing for drawers and cabinet......*
> 
> Since I haven't ever built drawers, it will be interesting to see if my design works. I used some scrap 1×2's and 1×1s for the drawers railing. Essentially I placed rails for the drawers to slide on and rails on the sides for to keep the drawers sliding straight. It may be difficult to see in the pics but the drawers are deeper than the cabinet to allow room for the treadle arc. See the pics below for more details.
> 
> ...


Looking good ) Keep up the good work. Since you got this far, I'm sure you can build a drawer.


----------



## kleinjahr (Mar 2, 2009)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *framing for drawers and cabinet......*
> 
> Since I haven't ever built drawers, it will be interesting to see if my design works. I used some scrap 1×2's and 1×1s for the drawers railing. Essentially I placed rails for the drawers to slide on and rails on the sides for to keep the drawers sliding straight. It may be difficult to see in the pics but the drawers are deeper than the cabinet to allow room for the treadle arc. See the pics below for more details.
> 
> ...


Nice build, should work well. Though I am wondering why you put the drive on the right hand side, might have problems with threading on the headstock. You'll need left hand threads, otherwise you'll tend to loosen as you turn. That's the only potentially serious problem I can see.
Please note the next bit is a critique, NOT a criticism, you have done a pretty darn good job here. In other words some suggestions for anyone considering building something similar.
For a tensioner, I would go with a dogleg/goatleg, basically an L or V shaped arm with a weight on one arm a roller on the other with a pivot at the bend. The weight and length of arm determines the tension applied and is simple to adjust.
For a drive, why not use an old bicycle? Keep everything from the pedal/crank to the rear wheel. With a multi speed bike this can give you some impressive rpm and with the derailleurs and sprockets, a quick change gear. Use the rear wheel as the flywheel by filling in around the spokes with cement, the spokes will act like rebar. Attach your treadle to one side of the crank, a belt around the wheel rim to the headstock.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *framing for drawers and cabinet......*
> 
> Since I haven't ever built drawers, it will be interesting to see if my design works. I used some scrap 1×2's and 1×1s for the drawers railing. Essentially I placed rails for the drawers to slide on and rails on the sides for to keep the drawers sliding straight. It may be difficult to see in the pics but the drawers are deeper than the cabinet to allow room for the treadle arc. See the pics below for more details.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *framing for drawers and cabinet......*
> 
> Since I haven't ever built drawers, it will be interesting to see if my design works. I used some scrap 1×2's and 1×1s for the drawers railing. Essentially I placed rails for the drawers to slide on and rails on the sides for to keep the drawers sliding straight. It may be difficult to see in the pics but the drawers are deeper than the cabinet to allow room for the treadle arc. See the pics below for more details.
> 
> ...


How is this going?? Got it up and running yet??


----------



## willmego (Mar 27, 2008)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *framing for drawers and cabinet......*
> 
> Since I haven't ever built drawers, it will be interesting to see if my design works. I used some scrap 1×2's and 1×1s for the drawers railing. Essentially I placed rails for the drawers to slide on and rails on the sides for to keep the drawers sliding straight. It may be difficult to see in the pics but the drawers are deeper than the cabinet to allow room for the treadle arc. See the pics below for more details.
> 
> ...


yeh, give us an update!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

jth2bmtsu said:


> *framing for drawers and cabinet......*
> 
> Since I haven't ever built drawers, it will be interesting to see if my design works. I used some scrap 1×2's and 1×1s for the drawers railing. Essentially I placed rails for the drawers to slide on and rails on the sides for to keep the drawers sliding straight. It may be difficult to see in the pics but the drawers are deeper than the cabinet to allow room for the treadle arc. See the pics below for more details.
> 
> ...


Been almost 4 years since an update, wonder whatever happened?


----------

